# Aktivboxen an Handy anschließen?



## pr0hunter (15. Januar 2010)

*Aktivboxen an Handy anschließen?*

Ich weiß, ich könnte es auch einfach ausprobieren, aber will ja nichts kaputt machen. 

Kann ich Aktive Boxen, oder auch einen AVR analog an mein Handy anschließen? Strom bekommen sie ja von einem extra Netzteil, also brauchen sie vom Handy doch nur das Signal? Ist das möglich, das Handy quasi als Soundkartenersatz zu benutzen? Kann dabei etwas beschädigt werden?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktivboxen an Handy anschließen?*

Nein, du kannst damit solange hören, bis der Handy-Akku alle ist.  Das Handy ist für den Verstärker genauso eine Signal-Quelle wie ein CD-Player, Mp3-Player, die Soundkarte etc...


----------



## pr0hunter (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktivboxen an Handy anschließen?*

Ok, genau so hab ich mir das vorgestellt. Warum sollte es auch anders sein? Aber ich wollte eben kein Risiko eingehen. Danke für die Antwort


----------



## Herbboy (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktivboxen an Handy anschließen?*

Ja, da kommt aus dem Kopfhörerausgang einfach nur der Sound als kleine Stromschwankungen raus, der Strom wird dann erst im Verstärker (aktive Boxen haben auch einen eingebaut)verstärkt und an die Boxen gegeben, so dass die dann durch die Stromschwankungen vibrieren und Töne erzeugen. Das fleißen also keine Daten oder so, die Ströme sind auch minimal, und sowieso fleißt das nur was ZU den Boxen und nicht umgekehrt - aber selbst wenn, würd da so schnell nix passieren 


Vorraussetzung ist natürlich, dass Dein Handy auch ne 3,5mm Buchse wie für "normale" Kopfhörer üblich bietet - wenn es irgendeinen herstellerspezifischen Anschluss hat, brauchst du halt nen Adapter passend für das Handy. So einen,  den man sich normalerweise kauft, um halt "normale" Kopfhörer anschließen zu können.


----------



## pr0hunter (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktivboxen an Handy anschließen?*

Passt alles, sehr gut, danke


----------

